# Outlook Web Access -> exportieren



## mgraf (18. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit wie man Emails von seinem Outlook Konto so zur Verfügung stellen kann, das zB eine Andere Oberfläche als Web Access darauf zugreifen kann.

Was ich mir vorstelle, für unser Partner, eine sichere Seite zu gestalten, die sie sich selber gestalten können.
Wie zB die personalisierte Startseite von Google.
Hier können Sie sich auch zb Ihr eigenes Outlook Konto einfügen und einbinden.

Funktioniert das überhaupt, ohne IIS 


lg


----------

